# I'm Back... New Indoor Layout Soon



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, took a few years off and got out of G Scale because all the problems I was having. I'm back into G again and plan on a small indoor layout. This is what it will look like, hopefully. Still have to test track for clearance. All track is ordered, just waiting for the arrival.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be following along with your build!


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

MJSavage said:


> I'll be following along with your build!


Thanks, I just hope it goes well. If clearance is an issue, I'll have to go with smaller radius curves in the inner circle.

Just waiting on the track, ordered all electric switch machines and switch decoders, prices add up fast.


The two sections of the track at the top, I'm hoping can be used to expand layout into another room at a later date...

There are a few questions though.. anyone have a good idea for the best foamboard and what do you recommend for ballast?


----------

